# Best options in Good, Cheap Hubs, 28h or less?



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, if you're trying to put together a custom wheelset on a budget, there doesn't seem to be a ton of good, well-known options for you if you want to go less than 32h/32h on the spoke-count. 

Shimano, for example, does not seem to want to sell you anything like that anymore (they once did). Move up to DA or fuggedaboutit. 

The boutique hub-makers will, of course, sell you just about any config under the sun, but then you'll bust your budget.

Sooo, given that... who makes cheap-but-good hubs that come in 28h?(or less).

Velocity and BHS come to mind as possibilities, but that's about it. Maybe Novatec too, though I'm not sure where you'd buy those. Miche also, I think. Anyone else?

But more importantly, *which* of the inexpensive-yet-sub-32h hubs options are any good? I'll take long-term reliability and good build-quality/good quality-control over 'Oooh, pretty' and the last word in light weight. 

My rear hub might still wind up being Ultegra for the quietness, but that doesn't mean I have to go 32h on the front.


----------



## Travisty (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm using BHS hubs 24f/28r and so far so good. I don't have even 1000 miles in them yet though so I can't say how durable they are from experience yet, but they get good reviews.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

SystemShock said:


> Wow, if you're trying to put together a custom wheelset on a budget, there doesn't seem to be a ton of good, well-known options for you if you want to go less than 32h/32h on the spoke-count.
> Sooo, given that... who makes cheap-but-good hubs that come in 28h?(or less).
> Velocity and BHS come to mind as possibilities,
> But more importantly, *which* of the inexpensive-yet-sub-32h hubs options are any good? I'll take long-term reliability and good build-quality/good quality-control over 'Oooh, pretty' and the last word in light weight.


Oh go BikeHubStore hubs for sure. I've got 3 sets of similar sourced hubs (not from BHS) on the go for >5 years and they have been perfect. BHS's Brandon stocks replacement parts for his hubs - cassette carriers for around $40 a pop and bearings for around $5 each and the hubs can be serviced & re-built easily in minutes without special tools. What's not to like?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Also check Hope and Novatec.

Edit to add: Miche


----------



## bobonker (Feb 12, 2011)

BHS hubs are great quality for the price. I have several wheelsets built around BHS hubs and have no complaints.

bdopcycling.com sells the Novatec A291SB/F482SB combo that is popular with some builders (November, HOOPs, etc). They are very nice hubs as well. 

I've had excellent results with both companies.

Bob


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I have used this BHS hub (28H) for more than 1000+ miles to date and not a problem.

View attachment 282539


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

It is possible to lace 36hole Shimano front and rear hubs to 24hole rims. It might be tricky for you to get the spoke lenghts.

You could buy a cheap Shimano WH-501 wheelset and either relace it with better spokes or sell the rims and use the 20/24hole hubs with another rim.

I did a 2:1 pattern of 24 spokes with a Shimano 32hole FH-6600 hub, so if you find a suitable rim there is another option.


----------



## Mr Evil (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been pleased with Novatec. I got got the cheapest ones from BDop - A141SB/F162SB (because that was the only matching pair I could find in the odd combination of 24/36h, although I see he doesn't sell the 36h anymore). I disassembled them last week for servicing after a couple of thousand miles mostly in the rain, but they were still in perfect condition (except that the freehub body was quite chewed up - their "anti-bite guard" was a waste of money).


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Dura Ace 7900 can be had well below typical Dura Ace prices now especially from one of the UK sites. Probably not quite down to American priced Ultegra level but much lower than you might be imagining for Dura Ace.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Dura Ace 7900 can be had well below typical Dura Ace prices now especially from one of the UK sites. Probably not quite down to American priced Ultegra level but much lower than you might be imagining for Dura Ace.


You ain't whistlin' dixie, the prices on DA hubs at sites like Ribble are _great_. :eek6:

Unfortunately, a lot of the 7900 hub configs are 'no longer available' there, and a lot of the 9000 ones are 'out of stock'. 

Campy Record hubs are hella cheap over there too. But there again, everything's 'out of stock' right now 'cept the 36h.

Guess it's a bad time of year?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Dura Ace 7900 can be had well below typical Dura Ace prices now especially from one of the UK sites. Probably not quite down to American priced Ultegra level but much lower than you might be imagining for Dura Ace.


A bit too late as the stocks have been picked clean of the popular drillings. But now is the time to stock up on the Ultegra 6700 before the 11 speed Ultegra is out. Picked up a pair for $124.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

A thank you to everyone who's contributed thus far. 

Ppl seem to like the BHS hubs, but what about the Velocitys? And what are those, anyway? Just re-branded typical Asian hubs? Any good?

They have a nice classic look to 'em... kinda like 105/Ultegra, but available in lower spoke # drillings.

*Velocity - Hubs, Road*


----------

